# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.01 - UniReader Edition - Android 4-5-6-7-8-9

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.01 - UniReader Edition - Android 4-5-6-7-8-9*  *As ordinary, Infintiy Team continue to release unique and world-first software features, algorithms and methods.* 
- Core 
  Protocol updated
  Alternate protocol support activated ( automatic switch depends on model ) 
- New Self-Learning engine for semi-supported devices !
  In case of problem with device servicing - during identify session SW will make new database record
  That record available from boot menu after that to use exactly for this device line
  That will fix any incompatibility loader <-> device problems and remove any servicing issues 
- Service
 Identify - better structure detection, simlock state info 
 Identify - Userdata state detection optimized
 Format FS - Forced Format revised 
- Flasher
 Optimized PAC handling
 Optimized older device line support ( Sc7715-Sc9832 from SPRD ) 
 NVManager updated - Identify, Security swap and verification, Recovery mode  
 Activated flashing of own FlashFile format files made by FWReader 
- Firmware Reader activated!
 Allow read ANY security level phone from Spreadtrum or UniSoc on almost all Android OS versions! 
 Support OLD SPRD line devices:
 SC7715, SC7731, SC9820, SC9832, SC9850 and their revisions and modifications
 Plain, Signed and RSA-enabled  
 Android 4, Android 5, Android 6, Android 7 lines are supported (higher versions were NOT released from SPRD) 
 Support NEW UniSoc line devices: 
 SC7731E,SC9832E,SC9863,SC9850,SC9820E and their revisions and modifications
 Plain, Signed and RSA-enabled 
 Android 6, Android 7, Android 8, Android 9 lines are supported (lower versions were NOT released from UniSoc)
 Arch32/Arch64 support 
 Support "SPRD"-like chipsets with Intel X86 arch 
 SC9853I and its modifications and revisions
 Plain, Signed and RSA-enabled 
 Android 6, Android 7, Android 8 lines are supported 
 It is the only existing and complete solution  
 Additional info: 
 Firmware use OWN format.
 Firmware is COMPLETE one, allow to fix any sw-related state including FlashChip erase, change or complete SW rebuild 
 Unlike older SWReader version used in V1 line there is no need in bunch   of additional re-connection operations or to make something special. 
- Database:
 New generic boots included, some boots updated 
- Other
 Bug fixes and some changes according users requests 
- Known issues:
 [1] UniSoc line is SLOW. It is VERY SLOW! Unlike SPRD ones, it consume x4-x5-x6 more time comparing to old SPRD.
 We made almost all possible for now to speed it up. And that is limit for protocol. 
 In near time it should be some speed up to 20-30% but this solution still require some more time.
 [2] UniSoc devices with ARB active may dead on wrong SW version flashing at Android 9 line. 
 We checking that issue and collecting samples. According users test and reports solution will follow. 
 [3] Some old devices after FW flashing may gone to "Encryption Unsuccessfull" state, right now - "ResetPhone" button enough. 
 [4] Sw will try always, in any case retrieve all device-side keys/security during flashing and identify, if they exists inside.
 Much backups better, that nothing. Actual for devices with paired/signed security and/or active keybox.
 [5] NAND devices on SC9820,SC7715,SC8830 not supported yet for FW reading  
Password for archive file (if any) is: *12345678* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 14 years (2005 - 2019) updates and support as nobody else !*

----------


## jadsamara

شكرن عمل جميل

----------

